# Day 5 morula success stories?



## Littlemisssunshine80 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I've just had my ET on a natural FET cycle, and am struggling to feel optimistic. I'm hoping there might be others out there who have been in a similar position, and had a positive outcome.

I had my LH surge on Tuesday, and my 3 frosties were thawed on Thursday. All survived the thaw with their cells in tact - so a positive start. By the following day (day 4), all of the embryos had progressed to morula stage (albeit with one lagging behind), so the lab decided to leave them in culture until today. Unfortunately, by this morning, things had slowed down. One embryo had arrested, and the other two were still morulas. We ended up having both transferred - by which stage, one looked like it was about to turn into a blasto, and the other hadn't changed very much. 

Has anyone had a similar experience - I.e. one or more day 5 morulas transferred? And if so, what was your outcome?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations on the embryos surviving the thaw! What day were your embryos frozen? Day 3? I have 3 frozen at day 1 due to ohss which are being thawed tomorrow so hoping they thaw as well as yours. 

I had an fet 9 year ago which resulted in my twin daughters. They were both module embryos. Stay positive x


----------



## Littlemisssunshine80 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Chilton,
Thanks so much for your reply. And twins - wow, congratulations! Were your embryos still morulas at day 5, or were they transferred at day 4?

Yes, my embies were frozen at day 3 - the only ones that were viable out of 26 eggs! 

Our doctor told us that, if embryos are frozen using the modern method, they have a 90% chance of surviving the thaw. So fingers crossed that yours will do well tomorrow - do keep me posted on how you get on.
X


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I googled this to death on my third cycle as had a morula transferred on day five.
I found lots of success stories actually as some clinics wait until day six to freeze and blastos have formed by that point.
Someone from another forum also had twins from day six blastos so I'm guessing they were morulas on day 5.
Also there is some evidence that the day five morulas are often girls.
Sadly my morula wasn't to be but it led me to my beautiful  daughter a year later.
Good luck x


----------



## Littlemisssunshine80 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for your reassurance, RB76, and congratulations on your daughter. 

Chilton: how did the thaw go yesterday?

X


----------

